
First Interactive 360º Video - jose_wirewax
http://www.wirewax.com/blog/post/360-video-whats-the-point
======
jose_wirewax
The first interactive 360 video that works in most desktop and mobile browsers
without any app or plugin.

Video: [http://embed.wirewax.com/8028567/](http://embed.wirewax.com/8028567/)

Blog post: [http://www.wirewax.com/blog/post/360-video-whats-the-
point](http://www.wirewax.com/blog/post/360-video-whats-the-point)

WIREWAX is a free tool that turns any video into an interactive experience.

------
Gillinghammer
works on iphone in the browser too!

